# ser a + Inf= estar + gerundi?



## gvergara

Hola:

... _era una festa quan el pare era a casa [...] però en els records el pare no hi era mai. sempre *era* a la presó, a la infermeria de la presó, *a treballar fora*._
*De "Pa negre" de Emili Teixidor*

Significa _era [...] a treballar fora_ el mateix que _estar treballant a fora_. Si la resposta fos afirmativa, és comú el seu ús?

Moltes gràcies per endavant, 
Gonzalo (*Corregiu tots els meus errors sisplau *)


----------



## ACQM

"Ser a + INF" te el sentit que tu li veus però en català, a veure si els filòlegs ens diuen res diferent, no te el mateix valor que "estar+GERUNDI".

La confusió, que no només fas tu, ve del fet que totes dues estructures es tradueixen al castellà com "estar+INF". 

"Estar+GERUNDI" te un sentit imperfectiu ("continuat en el temps") i "Ser a + INFINITU" te un sentit perfectiu ("en un punt concret en el temps"). Si parles anglès, ho pots comparar amb "to be + -ing" i "to be gone to INF".

Per tant et diria que es una estructura molt comuna (com a mínim per aquí al centre), però que s'està perdent per contagi del castellà.


----------



## paparreta

Aquí expliquen prou extensament aquests usos de "ser a un lloc" (traduïble per "estar en un lugar" en castellà). Bàsicament, en català "estar" té un sentit més casual i restrictiu que en castellà. També has de comptar que varia molt d'un dialecte a un altre: com més al nord, més "ser" i com més al sud, més "estar", a més de la influència del castellà que diu l'Acqm. Jo pregunto "que hi és ta mare?" i els meus nebots em contesten gairebé tots "sí, sí que està".

http://esadir.cat/sintaxi/serestar/?searchterm=ser%20estar&Criteri=Titol


----------



## gvergara

paparreta said:


> http://esadir.cat/sintaxi/serestar/?searchterm=ser estar&Criteri=Titol


Gràcies per l'enllaç.



ACQM said:


> "Ser a + INF" te el sentit que tu li veus però en català, a veure si els filòlegs ens diuen res diferent, no te el mateix valor que "estar+GERUNDI".
> 
> La confusió, que no només fas tu, ve del fet que totes dues estructures es tradueixen al castellà com "estar+INF".
> 
> "Estar+GERUNDI" te un sentit imperfectiu ("continuat en el temps") i "Ser a + INFINITU" te un sentit perfectiu ("en un punt concret en el temps"). Si parles anglès, ho pots comparar amb "to be + -ing" i "to be gone to INF".
> 
> Per tant et diria que es una estructura molt comuna (com a mínim per aquí al centre), però que s'està perdent per contagi del castellà.


No sé si he comprès ben bé. Podries donar-me d'altres examples?


----------



## ACQM

-On és en Pere?
-És a fer encàrregs.

-Que vens a ajudar-me?
-Estic fent feina, ara no puc.

Si ho passes a temps passat:

-On era en Pere?
-Era a fer encàrregs (just en aquell moment).

-Per què no vas venir a ajudar-me?
-Estava fent feina (abans, durant, i després d'aquell moment) i no vaig poder (en aquell moment).


----------



## gvergara

ACQM said:


> -On és en Pere?
> -És a fer encàrregs.
> 
> -Que vens a ajudar-me?
> -Estic fent feina, ara no puc.
> 
> Si ho passes a temps passat:
> 
> -On era en Pere?
> -Era a fer encàrregs (just en aquell moment).
> 
> -Per què no vas venir a ajudar-me?
> -Estava fent feina (abans, durant, i després d'aquell moment) i no vaig poder (en aquell moment).


 
Gràcies, he comprès la teva explicació perfectament. Tanmateix, si l'he compresa correctament, no seria millor fer servir _estar + gerundi_ en el example que vaig donar? Perquè si el pare normalment no era a casa, era perquè treballava, i aquesta acció podria ser considerada com una acció el desenvolupament de la qual era continu en el temps i no pas com un fet puntual.


----------



## jazyk

> _sempre *era* a la presó, a la infermeria de la presó, *a treballar fora*._


Quan vaig llegir aquesta frase, vaig pensar que la persona era a la presó i que estava treballant fora, es a dir, que *a treballar* allà és un simple sinònim de *treballant*. Vaig pensar que és la preposició *a *davant del verb que li dóna aquesta possibilitat de interpretació, que existeix també en portuguès.


----------



## ACQM

Suposo que no és molt evident i depèn del que vulgui expresar l'autor. Yo m'imagino el nen preguntant "¿On és el pare?" i la mare responent "¿El pare és a treballar?" així que "ser a treballar fora" es el que el nen relaciona amb el pare: "Algú que sempre és a la presó, és a treballar, és...fora".

La continuitat i el sentit imperfectiu és fan més necessaris quan ho hem de comparar amb un fet puntual, però no si parlem en general. Però no sempre hi ha una única opció.
Per exemple:
"De petita sempre anava caminant a l'escola." és imperfecte.
"De petita sempre vaig anar a l'escola caminant" és perfecte.


----------

